# cockles for protein



## crchy (Aug 16, 2009)

Just like your thoughts please.

What do you think as cockles for a source of protein


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cockles to build muscles?


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Cockles to build muscles?


  :laugh:


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

well i eat a jar of cockles or muscles after a session 4 a quick \15 to 18 gm of protein with a 40gm shake sorted


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

love most types of seafood, I hope they are good or would be hard to give up


----------



## crchy (Aug 16, 2009)

So are they a good thing or not


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

170g of cockles gives you about 20g of protein. BTW I found that by googling it, and it took me 20 seconds.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love these things.


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i think cockles are a bit like marmite, and i love them, and aint most fish a good source of protein


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

tom0311 said:


> 170g of cockles gives you about 20g of protein. BTW I found that by googling it, and it took me 20 seconds.


Thats a fair bit o cockle for 20gms protein!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Snails have 16 grams of protein per 100 grams of snail meat.

Food for thought.


----------

